# Sharp pains in cervix



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi ya again,  

Just wondering if you could help i am nearly 32 weeks and for the last couple of weeks i have been getting sharp pains from my cervix area.   takes my breathe a3way sometimes   It really does hurt.   I feel like i have loads of pressure down there and when baby moves it has started to give me a really weird slightly painful feeling in my bladder,   it feels like i have got the sudden urge to go to the toilet.   You know when you are really bursting for a wee it hurts it feels like that.   Is this just normal pg stuff?   Is it just baby getting bigger and putting more pressure on things?   I have also noticed a great increase in cm.   I feels like i am leaking all of the time  

Thank you so much

Jenny

Had a routine scan today and they have said that the pain is probably the baby putting pressure on that area as he is head down.     He is lying up my left side with his feet firmly pressed against my right side   However, they have now got me worried about the fact that my amniotic fluid index is on the high side,   four weeks ago it was 19.2 and now its 20 and they reckon that is above the normal.   They have seen that his bladder and kidneys are working fine ( last scan saw bladder filling up   ) They don't seem worried but a consultant was called in and instead of a normal growth scan at 36 weeks i have another consultant appointment and scan.   I have had a GTT done and it came back normal   baby is still growing well,   still on the big side.   Should i be looking out for certain things?   How will this affect the baby?   the birth?   the rest of the pregnancy?   I was going to ask the con this but he was not very good in the English language.   Thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the good thing is that you are being monitored. Some ladies show on the bigger side whereas others show smaller. They have seen the bladder fill and empty, which is good, so it may be that at your next scan they are happy with everything and you will have been worried for nothing!

Let them keep an eye on you and try not to worry too much, let me know how you get on with the next scan

Take care x


----------

